# Test your rideshare Tax IQ



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Taxes are an important aspect to your ride-share business. Test your knowledge with an easy question! So far out of 31 responses 74% have answered correctly. Nobody has even asked what the right answer is yet!


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

what is it


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> what is it


the majority have the right answer


----------

